

Ask HN: How do you go about choosing a cool code name for your hack? - bhoomit


======
ElongatedTowel
How do you choose a name for anything anyway? From company names to personal
blogs, naming them is a fruitless exercise. In the end you're trying to be
clever but instead you end up with something that means wang in vietnamese or
is inspired by a straight quote from a line in a book you think fits your
character but is really something that speaks to a hundred million people,
which is the exact same number of people who read the book in the first place.
Then it sounds either obscure or cheesy.

~~~
DanBC
> How do you choose a name for anything anyway?

You find something that people can search for, and that isn't already being
used by other companies in the same space. You also check it's not wang in
Vietnamese.

The traditional tricks are much harder to do nowadays. (Kodak using K - "it
seems a strong, incisive sort of letter."; Pyrex being a mashup of the Latin
words Pyro (fire) and Rex (king)).

------
adrianwaj
Always thought drug names were interesting. Maybe take two words to describe
the hack, transform them into their connotative meaning, then twist them.
What's the hack?

------
thex86
Single character or double character names are the trend these days. (Not
saying I support that though!)

